
A Week With Uber And This Blogger Is Totally Hooked - jkopelman
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/02/a-week-with-uber-and-this-blogger-is-totally-hooked/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
lanstein
I LOVE UBER. A nice touch (one of many) is how they always say "Nice to see
you again, David" whenever I'm with a girl.

------
jackowayed
How does Uber get away with having people pay with credit cards, rather than
Apple's in app payments? They seem to be a good example of the "can't (easily)
afford to have Apple skim 30% off the top" category

~~~
dangrover
Apple specifically forbids in-app payments for non-digital goods/services.

------
jacoblyles
I've heard that there are non-uber cabs in San Francisco, but I've yet to
successfully ride in one.

------
flynnwynn
How many people are willing to pay twice the price of regular cabs - it's not
really something I'm interested in splurging for unless it's extremely
inconvenient to get a cab where I am.

~~~
catshirt
i'm unsure how the cabs are in san fransisco, but this is a valid concern in
nyc where cabs are abundant. i wouldn't pay twice as much when waits are
usually nothing to complain about.

~~~
gravesryan
@catshirt, what would you pay? how price sensitive do you believe new yorkers
are?

------
zdw
Did their Google v. Facebook challenge go away? The leaderboard is still there
(<http://www.uber.com/smackdown-leaderboard>) but the blog post is not
(<http://blog.uber.com/2011/02/28/uber-tech-smackdown/>)

~~~
RyOnLife
<http://blog.uber.com/2011/03/01/uber-tech-smackdown/>

------
firstseries
A bit of an aside: nowadays, there will be 2-3 Techcrunch stories on the front
page of HN at any given time of day.

Is Techcrunch content really that appealing to the HN crowd? Why not just
visit TC?

P.S. I also see ReadWriteWeb gaming the site hard.

